# squats in or around chicago??



## moe (Aug 17, 2008)

any squats in or around chicaGO?
leaving in like a month, or so, until i get shit up, 
and would like to know about shit like these.=D

just need a few place to stay, until like after apocalypticrust fest


----------



## UndedMethHed (Aug 21, 2008)

Id Like to know as well for riotfest in Oct.
if i hear know word ill find my own

An anyone from chi town lookin to down some 40z
during riotfest let me kno i wanna tear that town up
no better way to do it than with the locals


----------



## moe (Aug 21, 2008)

fucks, haha, dude, we should start up our own shit, and i was thinking if wheter or not staying for the riotfest 2.


----------



## UndedMethHed (Aug 21, 2008)

prolly should
riotfest is gonna be great
DOA, LoC, Reagan Youth,
Municipal Waste

shitll be siIiIick


----------



## moe (Aug 24, 2008)

seriously peeps i'd like to know like as soon as possible!!!!wtf??!!pleeeeeeeeeeaazeee......


----------



## Labea (Aug 26, 2008)

get off your fucking computer and go look around for yourself


----------



## moe (Aug 26, 2008)

how am i exactly supposed to do that, they don't just sit there in the open.

i need some pointers, motherfukkas!!


----------



## NickCofphee (Aug 27, 2008)

sanFRANCIS said:


> how am i exactly supposed to do that, they don't just sit there in the open.
> 
> i need some pointers, motherfukkas!!



1.) Go to Home Depot. Get a crowbar.

2.) Get a day bus pass or a loaned bike, skateboard.

3.) Spend a day scouting everywhere. Check by railroad tracks, check in industrial areas. Check lower income areas. (though use a little caution in Chicago, some dangerous neighborhoods I've heard) Find an abandoned house or wherehouse, old factory, any building really. In any city you WILL find one, though may or may not be accessible. Probably will be though!

4.) Go back at night. Break in.

5.) Don't fuck it up. Don't vandalize. Don't get endlessly shitfaced with dozens of people you invite over. Keep the numbers on the low end of who comes in. Have a bucket for shit/ piss or just go in the backyard if it's ok, depends on your situation. This is just my advice though if you want it to keep going. Even if you are only staying a week or whatever, why fuck it up?

Squatting isn't really hard to do for a little bit of time, though keeping a squat is what's tricky. I made mine last 2 months. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------

